# Car Seat Clip



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Does anyone know of any place I can buy this aside from online? Are there any retail stores that sell them or is it only something I'm going to find on the net?


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

What kind of clip do you need?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Do you mean what brand? Or what type? My DD2 Britax has lost it's H clip (the part that stops the seatbelt from adjusting on the go).


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Ah, so it's a locking clip that goes on the seatbelt itself? Looks like an I or an H? Those can usually be purchased where carseats are sold. I know you can get them at Canadian Tire here.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

This one ?:

http://www.carseatsite.com/lockingclips.htm


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
This one ?:

http://www.carseatsite.com/lockingclips.htm

That's the one!









ETA: If I'm using the tether system on her carseat, do I still need the H clip?


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

If you're using LATCH (the lower part) to install the seat you don't need that clip. If you're using a seat belt and top tether, you MAY need the clip.

What kind of Britax seat is it, and what kind of car do you drive (year, make, model)


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beeblebrox* 
That's the one!









ETA: If I'm using the tether system on her carseat, do I still need the H clip?

No, you only need it if you're using a seatbelt with no other locking mechanism. If your belts lock, you usually don't need it then either. They're a frigging pain







, but effective. It's definitely nicer if you don't need to use them.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

DD2s carseat is a Britax Decathalon and I'm getting my new car today which is a 2005 Saturn Ion. Since we're on the subject, is an infant seat better with the base since that has the anchors? I know these sound like dumb questions to some of you pros.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinhead* 
No, you only need it if you're using a seatbelt with no other locking mechanism. If your belts lock, you usually don't need it then either. They're a frigging pain







, but effective. It's definitely nicer if you don't need to use them.

They sure are! I honestly had no idea that you could use them without an H clip. Just watched a couple of expert village carseat installation videos and they didn't use any H clips. I was shocked!







I thought you HAD to no matter what or it wouldn't lock.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beeblebrox* 
They sure are! I honestly had no idea that you could use them without an H clip. Just watched a couple of expert village carseat installation videos and they didn't use any H clips. I was shocked!







I thought you HAD to no matter what or it wouldn't lock.

The point of them is to lock the belt. If the belt itself has a locking mechanism, they're not necessary. Because LATCH uses anchors that tighten independantly, they're not needed if you're using LATCH. I cannot tell you how happy this makes pumpkinhead. Happy enough to talk about herself in the 3rd person







:.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beeblebrox* 
DD2s carseat is a Britax Decathalon and I'm getting my new car today which is a 2005 Saturn Ion. Since we're on the subject, is an infant seat better with the base since that has the anchors? I know these sound like dumb questions to some of you pros.










I don't know if it's necessarily safer as long as you get a proper installation each time, but I prefer using the base myself. I find it easier to get a tight install of the base without the seat and it's so much more convenient to be checking the installation each time you use it rather than reinstalling the seat every time you use it (if you like to take the bucket in and out of the car).


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Britax convertibles all have built in lockoffs, they don't even come w/ locking clips b/c you shouldn't need one. Have you seen a carseat tech?


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
Britax convertibles all have built in lockoffs, they don't even come w/ locking clips b/c you shouldn't need one. Have you seen a carseat tech?

We will be seeing one tomorrow. As for the lock off clips, I used to use the locking system when I had the seat rear facing because that is where it threaded through. I'm looking at pictures online and I'm not sure how that would work forward facing with how the belt would go through it forward facing. There is another black flap up at the top where I thread it through for forward facing, but I can't seem to make that work right.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

There are videos here to installing the Decathalon rfing and ffing. http://www.britaxusa.com/products/pr...tail.aspx?ID=3


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
There are videos here to installing the Decathalon rfing and ffing. http://www.britaxusa.com/products/pr...tail.aspx?ID=3

Thank you so much!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Using the base of a seat makes it less likely you will improperly install the infant seat since you're not having to install it every time you get in. I have a friend who never uses her base b/c she has to flip that seat forward to get to the back etc, but she is very careful about how she puts him in etc. I never take my base on vacation and such, but I much prefer using the base in everyday life.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

So I watched the videos and it showed and mentioned the belt bar (that black bar that's attached to the seat). Mine doesn't have that and it never has. Does that mean I need to order it? Is it something that just comes on newer models? I bought my seat in 06 (early).


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

The black bar should be where your LATCH pieces are attached to. There's one on each side. You can see it here. http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...arseats062.jpg Is that what you're talking about?


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
*Using the base of a seat makes it less likely you will improperly install the infant seat since you're not having to install it every time you get in.* I have a friend who never uses her base b/c she has to flip that seat forward to get to the back etc, but she is very careful about how she puts him in etc. I never take my base on vacation and such, but I much prefer using the base in everyday life.


Unless you're like me and left it in the car most of the time







. I


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beeblebrox* 
So I watched the videos and it showed and mentioned the belt bar (that black bar that's attached to the seat). Mine doesn't have that and it never has. Does that mean I need to order it? Is it something that just comes on newer models? I bought my seat in 06 (early).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
The black bar should be where your LATCH pieces are attached to. There's one on each side. You can see it here. http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...arseats062.jpg Is that what you're talking about?

Only the Marathon and the Boulevard have the bars. The Decathlon does not have them.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

Here is my car seat. I took a picture of the sides so you can see how it looks.

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...ures123004.jpg

http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...ures123005.jpg


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Only the Marathon and the Boulevard have the bars. The Decathlon does not have them.

There you go, I even looked at some pics and swore I saw it! So I posted that pic of the MA.







I've never had a DC come into a check, not once, it's just not a popular seat.

OP, just forget that part of the installation and put the belt like they tell you. There's no bar, you can't order it, you don't need it.


----------

